# Our very first Agility Trials...



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

This weekend we had a ton of fun. Friday was a bit on the cold side, but then Sat and Sun were beautiful days. Everyone loved it. As for Nell, on Friday we did a Perfect Run in Novice Standard, score of 100 and First Place. Then we NQ'd in Jumpers with Weaves. On Saturday, we NQ's both events. Then on Sunday, we Q'd in Novice Standard again with a score of 90 and Second Place. We also NQ'd JWW again, LOL. Overall, we had a great time.

One of Fridays NQ's, where I got lost in the ring. My very first trial, lol.





Saturdays NQ...


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Congrats!!! You guys looked great for your first trial!! Awesome to get a couple Q's and first places.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Nice first trial! And kind of Nell to wait while you got your bearings


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

Congratulations on a your weekend! You are so lucky to have those fabulous videos so you can learn from watching yourself. I see great things in your future.


----------

